# Winter protection



## keveriss (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,
Was wondering what you guys recommend for your cockapoos?

I've read a few google forums and it's suggested olive oil- done this, this afternoon and it didn't work. Poor little bailey bear got so much snow stuck around his legs that it was about 3 times bigger! And a nightmare to get of!

Apart from trimming all his fur off, I cant think of anything else... Please help.

Kim


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Warm water bath melts it off. I tried de-tangle spray.....it didn't work for me either.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried a hair serum as its oil based. It too didn't work. I think the recent snow fall is quite sticky and powdery. Its been really sticking today.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Fresh snow stick more than snow that's a couple of days old, it should ease off as time goes by if the snow fall eases off a little. 


But to be Honest the snow balling on the coat comes with the territory of having a long coated breed. 


I have boots for my girls to stop the snow backing inbetween their pads but other than that their legs bet balled up.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's a nightmare every time mine go out. Can't wait for the thaw!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is thawing here - slushy ice and mud. Wonderful combination - almost miss the snowballs.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried the detangle spray and it didnt work. 
I met a lady with a Japanese water dog and she said she uses baby oil - she sprays it on and said it worked. Not tried this method yet but suppose its worth a try. 
Been using the hairdryer a lot because it's easy to do and very affective.


----------



## keveriss (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks you all for your reply. 

That's why I love this forum for advice- I know that we all have the 'same' type of dogs, so I know that you guys know exactly what I mean when I ask a question! 

When I googled it- there were so many mixed answers, I didn't know whether I had done something wrong! 

Re: licking the oil off.....er, yea, he did have a very soft No.2 

I'm now thinking of getting them willies, or just wrap them up in cling film!

Thanks!

If anyone finds a miracle cure, please let me know!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I used the detangle spray ( groomers) ..it is definitely more ''slippery'' that some i have used. I did use quite a lot - in fact a good soaking but it worked really well.


----------

